# achat une iphone SE 2020?



## rodrigue7973be (11 Mai 2020)

hello!
vous avez une iPhone SE 2020 ? il est bien ? 
la batterie d'autonomie faire une 8 heures par jour ?
c 'est vrai ou pas  ?
Merci
Rodrigue


----------



## mikeymouse (12 Mai 2020)

Salut Rodrigue,

J'avais un iPhone 7 32Go et j'ai craqué pour l'iPhone SE 64Go car la batterie de mon iPhone 7 allait rendre l'âme. Je ne regrette pas du tout d'avoir changé car j'adorais ce format pour la prise en main et il y a quelques améliorations notables : meilleure qualité photo, possibilité de filmer en 4k et le fait d'avoir la puce A13 assure plusieurs années de tranquilité.

Concernant la batterie, je n'ai pas calculé mais il fait les 8 heures par jour, surtout j'utilise souvent mes AirPods (donc bluetooth activé) et je suis très souvent en Wifi.

Le SE est vraiment un bon rapport qualité prix


----------



## RubenF (14 Mai 2020)

l'iPhone SE est un excellent téléphone qui fait parfaitement le job et tiendra largement la journée en utilisation


----------



## rodrigue7973be (23 Mai 2020)

@RubenF  oui je sais mais chargeur lent donc 7/10 sur








						Test de l'Apple iPhone SE (2020) : le petit prix, conçu pour durer ?
					

L'iPhone SE 2020 reprend le design de l'iPhone 8 et lui intègre le processeur de l'iPhone 11, avec un peu plus de RAM. Le tout pour un prix sous la barre des 500 euros. Que vaut cette nouvelle proposition d'Apple ? Voici notre test complet !




					www.frandroid.com
				











						Test iPhone SE 2020 : un petit format sans équivalent
					

Quatre ans après, l'iPhone SE de 2020 reprend la philosophie instaurée par le premier modèle, sans la modifier. La promesse d'un iPhone moins cher, mais performant, est tenue.




					www.lesnumeriques.com
				



c'est un malheureusement la chargeur du 5w est remarqué pfff

j'attendre faire l'économique d'argent pour iphone 12 et 13  
passe bon soirée
Rodrigue


----------

